
Samsung Launches First Tizen Phone And It Is A Beast - prlin
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2014/06/02/samsung-launches-first-tizen-phone-and-it-is-a-beast/
======
shortsightedsid
1\. Samsung is launching the phone in Russia and not a major market like
China, US, South Korea or even Europe.

2\. The processor isn't an Exynos, but a Snapdragon. That means that they
don't know what volumes to expect and are hedging their bets.

3\. Tizen itself is interesting but until a few months back support for ARM
was very much second class.

